# Kansas Predator Challenge



## Predatorhunter (Dec 9, 2010)

I'm new to this website but I already think it is great. I like the fact that I can come on and look and read about something I enjoy so much, calling predators.
On to my question I was wondering if anybody has ever hunted in the Kansas Predator Challenge and if so what did you think of the event and the forum. I was also wondering how easy or hard it is to find land in Kansas to call. I'm from Illinois and my calling partner and I were thinking about heading out there and taking part in the challenge. Any help that anybody can give me would be great.


----------



## jeremy (Jan 26, 2010)

Welcome to the forum. Sorry I have no information for you, but would love to take part in that myself. If anyone has answers this is where to find them. This forum is great for idea sharing. Enjoy


----------



## Predatorhunter (Dec 9, 2010)

Thanks for the welcome jeremy.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Yes Welcome, enjoy the site!!!


----------



## Predatorhunter (Dec 9, 2010)

Thanks hassell. I'm enjoying the site so far,there is a lot of interesting conversations.


----------

